

Knol's expert-based formula fails to unseat Wikipedia juggernaut - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2009/05/14/googles-knol-no-real-threat-wikipedia

======
pj
Knol is one of the reasons I don't like Google. Why would they want to compete
with Wikipedia?

They, like the world, should want to help Wikipedia thrive. Wikipedia is good.
The enemy of good is bad, therefore google is bad.

The logic is undeniable.

------
Hoff
Nor has Citizendium and its expert-based formula gotten much article volume;
they're (also) seemingly stuck between the likes of EB and the sheer volume
(in multiple senses) of Wikipedia.

------
chaosmachine
Knol suffers from a poor brand. You can't tell people about it without having
to spell it, the domain is not knol.com, the logo is weak, and the site design
doesn't inspire confidence.

